# Teeth brushing



## brownerin513 (Sep 8, 2018)

My girl turns 6 months tomorrow, and our vet said we can now start looking into brushing her teeth (she said before the 6 month period, she is leery about how pups react to the toothpaste). Any tips or brand suggestions? I grew up with a beagle and he would vomit every time we brought the toothbrush near his mouth, so I needless to say, we didn’t brush his teeth much so I don’t have much experience.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm no expert on this but Rukie likes this toothpaste
https://www.amazon.com/Petrodex-Enz..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=DNEDJD9T5H46EVC9P83X 
I just use a soft, people toothbrush and brush as much as he will let me.


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

We use Arm & Hammer brand dog toothpaste on a finger cot. I tried the toothbrush but it was a fight every time. The finger cot is just like a piece of terrycloth that fits around a finger and fastens with an elastic band. I put some toothpaste on it and smear it around with a different finger then let Ted lick that finger. He has to lay down in front of me and the finger with the cot goes in his mouth...I was told by the vet we only need to brush the outside of the teeth, so that's what I do, just takes a minute or two to get all his teeth.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I use the same toothpaste as cwag. That's interesting that your vet didn't want you to start brushing teeth til 6 months, I've always been told the opposite-the sooner you start the better. So I always start mine right away at 8 weeks old when they come home, never had any issues. My Autumn preferred the finger brush, but my April prefers the toothbrush. I start by putting a small dab of toothpaste on the brush and let them lick it off-they think its a great treat so they get excited when they see the toothbrush come out. I start by brushing gently-if you can't get all teeth done in one sitting that's fine-just do what you can and gradually build up time as they become more comfortable with it. I also always let them lick the toothpaste off the brush when I'm done-that way they have a little treat to look forward to and it makes it fun. I brush teeth everyday-usually in the evening as I bring her in from her last potty break for the night-it just works with my schedule best that way. I also have a tooth scaler that I use about once or twice a year or as needed to scrap off tarter build up. Not every dog will allow this and not every owner wants to attempt this, but it does save a ton of money on professional dentals if you can do it. None of our dogs have ever needed a professional dental, vet was always very impressed with their teeth. Autumn lived to be 15 1/2, Maggie (our lab/gsd mix) lived to be 14, and April is 7 and they none have ever needed dentals. Anyway, if you make toothbrushing a daily habit and a fun treat for your dog, they will love it and it is greatly beneficial for their health! My April will literally remind me if I've forgotten to brush her teeth, lol!


----------



## brownerin513 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you for the tips! My vet is very cautious in the early months... she doesn’t even recommend giving treats before 6 months. I only give my girl natural organic treats, and she was leery. I know some other people who’s pups have had bad reactions to toothpaste, but who knows if it was a reaction to the toothpaste itself or just the act of brushing ? I really want to get her started on it! These tips will be so helpful!


----------

